# Probleme de Wifi tordu sur Ipad Mini



## Flipptreize (31 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un IPad MINI 16Go sous os7.
Mon problème est le suivant, il trouve tous les réseaux wifi à sa porté et quelque soit la box, mais il ne veux jamais se connecter (avec ou sans clé comme macdo ou autre). Il ne fonctionne parfaitement que chez KFC.
Le reset de param réseaux, les maj, n'ont rien fait.
De plus en Bluetooth je n'ai aucun soucis avec mon Tel par exemple.

Avez vous une idée ?

Ps : Je ne veux habiter dans un KFC !!


----------

